# Beer ideas?



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

Some of the ones I always stock up on are Various Pumpkin Ales (Naturally!), Pete's Wicked Ale, Ipswitch Ale, Blackened Voodoo Lager, Laughing Skull, Old Nick.

I usually pick them up about a week or so in advance and keep them in a dark cupboard.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

There is one called Reaper Ale, cool site too, there's also another called Rogue's Dead Guy that I've seen in stores around here. Lemme think....Sam Adams makes an Octoberfest too.

Locally we have something called Resurrection & the taps for it are pitchforks, & according to the hubby, it packs a wallop!! 

Closer to fall you'll start seeing more fall themed beers & wines. I don't even drink beer but I love looking at all the cool microbrew bottles. Sometimes we'll buy beer just for the cool bottle or label. Hubby gets the beer, I get the bottle.

I'd also suggest adding a few ciders in there. Woodhcuck makes a great fall cider, that I swear tastes just. like. fall. Honest. After checking out their site, it seems they also make a a pumpkin cider, though I've never had that but I will be on the lookout for it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hollowman68 said:


> Some of the ones I always stock up on are... Pete's Wicked Ale


Sadly Pete's Wicked is no more & my husband mourns this fact daily because it was his daily drinking beer for ages until he couldn't find any more.

There may still be some out there, but no new stuff is being produced.


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> Sadly Pete's Wicked is no more & my husband mourns this fact daily because it was his daily drinking beer for ages until he couldn't find any more.
> 
> There may still be some out there, but no new stuff is being produced.


Oh wow, I had no idea....that's a bummer! 

I will have to see if I can find any this weekend and pick it up.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, we kept asking at every beer/wine/liquor store we went into, from high end to low end & they have nothing & had no info. He had to google it to find out. The Pete's website is still up & running too so he kept checking & sure enough a few links down from the "official" site is that link I just posted.

He's the beer afficianado, not me, & he loved it. Now he's on a Blue Moon kick.


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm sorry, I didn't see this thread before I posted mine just now! Great minds, eh?! Happy drinking!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

My husband drinks Arrogant Bastard beer occasionally. It's a dark beer and a bit expensive but I love the label. See attached pic.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Check out the Flying Dog Brewery.....while not "Halloween" themed per se, their labels are cartoonish-drawings of dogs & their Old Scratch label is pretty crazy....


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Reaper Ale's Mortality Stout is delicious!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Cortney from the coven said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't see this thread before I posted mine just now! Great minds, eh?! Happy drinking!


*LOL! Can never have too many threads about brew!! 

Love all the great info in your new thread CC! Keep it comin'! *


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Shipyard Pumpkinhead!!!

That beer is awesome and has a really really cool label!

http://www.shipyard.com/


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Anything by Wychwood brewery is fantastic!


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thought about this before I posted , but did it anyway , ..................The only comment I have is make sure it's cold and have plenty of it !!!


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

Please don't buy the beer like you would other non perishables. Beer definitely has a shorter shelf life. And for what its worth, any Halloween theme beer worth buying should be a seasonal anyways, and not available in the summer. 

That being said, I love the wychwood beers, Scarecrow ale is great, and Hobgoblin is a good one too. all with great labels.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

You can buy craft brews and store. My Husband just had a barley wine last evening that he bought about 8 months ago. He kept it in his chest freezer however that keeps a constant temp. 

I do agree that waiting until the seasonal stuff comes out would be your best bet. But once it does...you can stock up from there.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Thanks all! 
I didn't want to start the "stocking up" activity - only to find that by October - the brew has lost its haha.

SO I shall wait and get hopped up later in OCT. after the fresh ales arrive. I did enjoy a "leviathan" brew this weekend - had to have some early Hallow fun. 

Thanks for the storage advice too. That way - when some asks - "What's ale-ing you?" I'll have the best answer -- glug glug glug!

BOO - *


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I recommend Blue Moon and Sam Adams has some good fall beers like Harvest Moon and October Fest. An alternative I also would recomend is Crispen Hard Cider for the non-beer loving haunter. Pabst is always around and cheap.


----------



## Deathbat (Aug 29, 2010)

Cortney from the coven said:


> Reaper Ale's Mortality Stout is delicious!


*Amen to that... !*


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Husband found this the other day...great beer and cool box!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Second the motion of anything from Wychwood!

ANNND...I definitely support the idea of hard cider! We need more cider drinkers! Woodchuck is a fine "starter" cider. Crispin makes a fine assortment of craft ciders (The Saint is especially nice) - and they don't use apple juice concentrate like some of the more "established" cider brands. JK'S Scrumpy is very good, a little sweet for my taste but that's me - their Solstice Cider though is very yummy. If you're in to drinking local or at least regionally, there's HardCore Cider in Cincinnati; a little further afield you'll find Windy Hill Apple Farm (and their cider) in Newark. There are many more fine craft ciders around the country that ship (personal plug for my favorite Virginia cideries - Foggy Ridge and Albemarle Cider Works) if you're willing to wait for the mailman.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Along with some great seasonal brews (Blue Moon Harvest Moon, Oktoberfest), I love Rouge Dead Guy Ale for its killer label! Bonus if you can get a growler from the Newport Brewery (I use mine as a bar decoration).


----------



## superhero (Oct 15, 2009)

There's a good one called "Fin du Monde", which is french for "End of the World"


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

A good Halloween beer is an English beer called Hobgoblin. Some companies make Fall variety packs, as well. Ps, I'm not sure who makes it, but there's one called Dark Lord. One of the major domestic breweries has one called Jack's Pumpkin Ale, and yes, Woodchuck makes an awesome cider.


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Wychwood brewery makes Hobgoblin.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh. Ok. I didn't know til I looked it up. As far as beer in general, I like Landshark. It's a summer beer, though.


----------



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

The last time I visited my in-laws in the UK we bought an awesome Wychwood variety pack. Had Hobgoblin, Scarecrow and Wychcraft in it...I love them all!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

If you're in Colorado, Left Hand Brewing Company makes a Wake Up Dead Imperial Stout, also with a killer skull label.

http://www.lefthandbrewing.com/beers/wake-up-dead-stout

Such great ideas! I'll have to try those ciders.


----------

